# House W June 2010 - a report with a Christmas flavour



## Judderman62 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thought I might go through my "back catalogue" of places I have not posted on
here and pop a report or two up.

This was a rather charming little house in Wales. There were a few bits n bobs left
with one room locked and inaccesible. I THINK the occupier had been a shoe mender
and his shop was just round the corner from the house itself.





























































​


----------



## MrDan (Dec 26, 2012)

What's that in pic 10? 
Also can anyone read the stamp on the last picture? 
Looks an interesting wander


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 26, 2012)

I can't remember now . I think when I originally posted it elsewhere someone did know but I don't recall.

Yes was a nice wander


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 27, 2012)

What a gorgeous little place


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 27, 2012)

yeah I liked it.


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 27, 2012)

Lovely looking place!

I wonder if its still around now.


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 27, 2012)

no idea mate.

someone who went a little while after me saud all the kitchen had been ransacked and raped. 

It was weird coz it is just off a roundabout on a fairly major road and yet it was as walk ina s it gets ..very odd.

lovely place though


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Dec 27, 2012)

this is a fantastic looking place, lovely shots too! thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow great looking splore, sad to heat its been trashed, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 27, 2012)

be a good place to shoot a gangnam style video


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 27, 2012)

That's a lovely set of pictures, thanks 



MrDan said:


> What's that in pic 10?
> Also can anyone read the stamp on the last picture?
> Looks an interesting wander



The object is an old fashioned shop till


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 27, 2012)

thanks for the enlightenment scrote


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 27, 2012)

After my visit there was an old lady sat nearby and I went had a quick natter with her and if I recall correctly (I have no memory so I could be mistaken) I THINK she said it was down to be demo'd 

Tis a lovely looking lil home for sure.

Had passed it 2-4 times previously when going elsewhere and each time comments wondering if it was abandoned. So next time I passed, for 1st time on my own, I chanced it and glad I did.


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 27, 2012)

Judderman62 said:


> thanks for the enlightenment scrote



No problem,unfortunately I'm old enough to remember them in use in shops and pubs.The slot on the top produced a paper roll that was used for hand written receipts.


----------



## Ratters (Dec 27, 2012)

Lovely mate


----------



## sonyes (Dec 27, 2012)

Lovely place, and cracking shots as usual mate


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 27, 2012)

wow love all old stuff nice nice thanks for sharing


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 27, 2012)

Fantastic place, looks like a great mooch. Fab pics, thanks


----------



## Silent Hill (Dec 27, 2012)

I remember you doing this mate, a charming lovely find. Can't beat a trip down memory lane


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 27, 2012)

Spiral Architect said:


> I remember you doing this mate, a charming lovely find. Can't beat a trip down memory lane



absolutely my friend


----------



## krela (Dec 27, 2012)

MrDan said:


> Also can anyone read the stamp on the last picture?



It says "postage revenue" on the George VI stamp, as it did on most stamps in the 30s-50s and other times I presume!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 27, 2012)

Great photos.


----------



## wagg20 (Dec 27, 2012)

oldscrote said:


> That's a lovely set of pictures, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> The object is an old fashioned shop till




There is an old fashioned barbers in Great Yarmouth that still uses one of these old tills.

Great find by the way.


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 28, 2012)

*Crumbs!! What a little cracker...*


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 29, 2012)

What an absolutely cracking little place!!!


----------



## Potter (Dec 29, 2012)

Lovely old place, and that radiogram is great.


----------



## MrDan (Dec 30, 2012)

Ah great, I wondered what the price was on the stamp.
Great when you find places like this with nuggets of history.


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks like somone just upped and left. Great photos!

L x


----------

